# hello!!!!!



## Choupinette28 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm 26, french and mother of a little boy. I love make up and MAC of course.
Sorry, my english is very very bad


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello there! Your English is fine


----------



## cyberkero (Aug 4, 2008)

hi there and welcome
 good going on the bilingual thing i hear english is very difficult to learn as a second language and your doing it very well.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 4, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)

*Bienvenue* !


----------

